# Culpepper Outdoors first 3D shoot of the year!



## crawdad24 (Jan 18, 2012)

Its time to get ready for Florida and this will be a great way to do it. 


CULPEPPER OUTDOORS 3-D ARCHERY SHOOT 

JANUARY 28, 2012
9:00 a.m. – 4:00 p.m.

20 TARGET MCKENZIE COURSE

AWARDS FOR 1ST TO 3RD PLACE IN ALL CLASSES

TRADITIONAL ASA SCORING APPLIES

CLASSES ARE AS FOLLOWS: MENS OPEN, WOMENS OPEN, MENS HUNTER, WOMENS HUNTER, TRADITIONAL, YOUTH COMPOUND, KIDS COMPOUND.

SHOOTING FEES: 
ADULTS  - $20.00 16 – UP
YOUTH - $15.00 12 – 15
KIDS – FREE - 12 AND UNDER



* LOCATION ANSLEY RD. DEARING, GA. (OFF AUGUSTA HWY, 78).  FOLLOW THE SIGNS.  IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT CASEY CRAWLEY AT 706-863-7109 OR 706-829-0288.


----------



## Vance Henry (Jan 21, 2012)

what's up big daddy?


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 21, 2012)

who's the fat bald guy with the pen raised deer?????


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 21, 2012)

pm m with any questions...   Casey is probably at the gym in the spin class!!!!


----------



## Vance Henry (Jan 21, 2012)

The only question I had for Casey is how Mr. Stone could have so many sponsors when the only animals he's taken with his bow come shipped in a box?

Love you buddy.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 24, 2012)

ThomsonBowhunter said:


> The only question I had for Casey is how Mr. Stone could have so many sponsors when the only animals he's taken with his bow come shipped in a box?



That's because he actually shoots his bow outside of his back yard....  

Do we need to call and ask the wife if you can come shoot this weekend since it is within 10 miles of your house ?


----------



## crawdad24 (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Man this is going to be fun!


----------



## watermedic (Jan 27, 2012)

Well?  



Scared?



See you there!


----------



## Monster02 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nope!!! Ready!!!!


----------



## Vance Henry (Jan 30, 2012)

Casey, when are you going to post scores?  I'm itching to see how many zero's Scottie had.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah, when ya gonna post the scores?


----------



## crawdad24 (Feb 1, 2012)

We had a fantastic shoot!  We had right at 70 shooters, thats a great turn out for a January shoot. Scores should be posted by tomorrow!  I really appreciate all of the support that has been given to Culpepper Outdoors.  Thank you. Get ready for next month!  Scores coming soon..................


----------



## Z7 xtreme (Feb 4, 2012)

???Scores???


----------



## du660 (Feb 7, 2012)

Can,t wait til next shoot. Had a blast. But what about the *scores!!!*


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 11, 2012)

guess they forgot!


----------



## crawdad24 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been slammed guys!  This is a one man show.......working on scores now.


----------



## crawdad24 (Feb 14, 2012)

January 28, 2012 CULPEPPER OUTDOORS 3D ARCHERY RESULTS

MENS OPEN

1	David Moore		209
2	Steve Williamson	198
3	Scott Stone		195
4	Lorick Brooks		188
5	Charlie Stone		185
6	Wally Davis 		181
7	Tell Lowe		180
8	James Weeks		176
9	Glynn Thompson	151


MENS HUNTER

1	John Shelton		193
2	Charlie Stone		190
3	Tommy Clements	189
4	Olin Price 		183
5	Matt Morrow 		182
6	Keith Barden 		180
7	Bubba Reese		174
8	David Waller 		173
9	Ken Norris 		171
10	Jordan Overton	171
11	Chase Braswell	171
12	David Brady 		169
13	Tyler Barden		167
14	Cody Rollins		164
15	Billy Thigpen		164
16	Pat Kelly 		163
17	Ben Mooney 		160
18	Tony Schneider 	160
19	Kerry Layton 		160
20	Bobby Young		157
21	Allen Riddle		154
22	Chris Maciaszek	152
23	Jeff Blackstone	151
24	John Smith		148
25	Byron Brooks 		147
26	Charles Corley	144
27	C.W.			144
28	Bubba Norris 		140
29	Daniel Roland 	136
30	Tony Meadows 	125
31	Jeremy Blackstone	124

WOMENS OPEN	

*No SHOOTERS

WOMENS HUNTER

1	Katie Hardy 		174
2	Crystal Schneider	152
3	Becky Holley		147
4	Paula Reese		132
5	Kacey Norris 		118

TRADITIONAL

1	Charles Petrie		154
2	Vance Henry		144
3	Allen Gilbert		121
4	Buddy Darden		116
5	Allen Vaughn		92

YOUTH

1	Corey Youngblood	204
2	James Weeks 		161
3	Christopher White 	158
4	Dillon Jones 		146

CUBS

1	Cooper Thigpen 	198
2	Josh Ortt		181
3	Ryan Vaughn		167
4	Noah Gilbert		157
5	Conner Clements 	136
6	Leann Gilbert		133
7	Garett Price 		62
8	Jordan Purvis 		45


----------



## watermedic (Feb 14, 2012)

Good shooting David!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 15, 2012)

Had a great time, lets do it again soon!


----------



## olinprice (Feb 18, 2012)

*Cubs class*

I noticed the christian bowhunters broke the cubs class in to two troops on age I think this is great because a 7make year old should not have to shoot against 10 or 12I year older its not fair to the younger archers not when a cub shoots 200


----------



## crawdad24 (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree !  This will def be a change that we make at our next shoot.


----------



## dgmeadows (Feb 21, 2012)

crawdad24 said:


> I agree !  This will def be a change that we make at our next shoot.



The next shoot is coming up on March 3, isn't it Casey ??


----------

